# flusher vs angle taping by hand??



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have been taping for 20 years and when I started I only ran angles by hand. Then about 5 years ago I started using a flusher because I was told it worked so well. I tried it for about 3 years and was never really satisfied with the results. The edges never really feathered out properly and sanding the 3 ways was more work then it should have been. I have gone back to hand angles now. I would like to use the flusher again but need advise on how to fix my problem. Also are the angle heads better then the flusher head?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I think most tapers would agree that angle heads are much nicer to work with but I would not want to use one on a very bad boarding job or anywhere the blades might come into contact with cement or surfaces other than drywall.

We call the flushers throwaway's here cause once they're shot you just chuck them out. But they do work well usually. Sometimes, if the flusher is well used and not flushing perfectly I will put the flusher against the wall and spread it open a little further by hand giving it a greater angle which helps it out a bit. Can only do this so many times though depending on how worn the flusher is.

The difference between "placing" an angle head or "leaning" on a flusher is quite distinct.

One angle head for under $500 or 2 - 2 1/2" flushers and 2 - 3" flushers for about the same price. Flushers should last at least a couple of years if you're nice to them.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> I have been taping for 20 years and when I started I only ran angles by hand. Then about 5 years ago I started using a flusher because I was told it worked so well. I tried it for about 3 years and was never really satisfied with the results. The edges never really feathered out properly and sanding the 3 ways was more work then it should have been. I have gone back to hand angles now. I would like to use the flusher again but need advise on how to fix my problem. Also are the angle heads better then the flusher head?


too many questions
how are you installing your tape
mud mixture
what combination of heads you using etc
Are you using a roller etc......


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Imo, flushers are ok to clean the angle after rolling but are worthless for a finish coat.

Lot of guys seem to hate the angle box and swear by a mudrunner but I find the box pretty easy with a 3" angle head. Never heard of a finisher yet who wasn't still pinwheeling the 3 ways by hand on textureless jobs tho.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> Imo, flushers are ok to clean the angle after rolling but are worthless for a finish coat.
> 
> Lot of guys seem to hate the angle box and swear by a mudrunner but I find the box pretty easy with a 3" angle head. Never heard of a finisher yet who wasn't still pinwheeling the 3 ways by hand on textureless jobs tho.


okay, ill bite, what to hell is pinwheeling


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> okay, ill bite, what to hell is pinwheeling


Same as flip-flopping but you pretend like you're at a carnival.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> okay, ill bite, what to hell is pinwheeling


Stagger ?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

pinwheeling is what we call, "picking the corners" or "doing the threeways"

Some call it pinwheeling, cause if you do the threeway with a 6" knife,,, standing across the room, it looks like a "pinwheel" ya know,,, the little kids toy


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

yes I do the 3 ways like you say but they are more work to sand then angles run by hand. when I used a flusher I used a 3.5 inch first coat with a roller, then a 3 inch for the final.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gam026 said:


> when I used a flusher I used a 3.5 inch first coat with a roller, then a 3 inch for the final.


Have you tried going 3" and then 3.5"? Smaller to larger size is what's recommended for flushers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> yes I do the 3 ways like you say but they are more work to sand then angles run by hand. when I used a flusher I used a 3.5 inch first coat with a roller, then a 3 inch for the final.


Must be a blue noser thing, 2bjr, the kid that works with me, loves doing everything by hand, he's from Nova Scotia too:jester:

Try reversing your head order, can-am and BTE suggest you go smaller to bigger, while the expensive heads they suggest the other way around. Also depends on what your using to flush/glaze with too, angle box, mud runner, compound tube or wiper on a pole.

My guess is your going a flusher head on a cp tube, which applies way to much mud IMO. Also it could be what mudslingr said, your heads are worn down. If your a heavy duty production taper, you might get a years service out of them, thats it, their a disposable angle head. But their so simplistic to use, thats why some use them. You can file them down a bit, but you will only get a few more months out of them after you do that.

As for the 3 ways, don't over think them, use the KISS method. we really don't do nothing with the 3 ways, the less you do to them the better. The only major thing we do, is after the corner flush, the next day when their dry, we skim them out


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Ran tight*



mudslingr said:


> I think most tapers would agree that angle heads are much nicer to work with but I would not want to use one on a very bad boarding job or anywhere the blades might come into contact with cement or surfaces other than drywall.
> 
> We call the flushers throwaway's here cause once they're shot you just chuck them out. But they do work well usually. Sometimes, if the flusher is well used and not flushing perfectly I will put the flusher against the wall and spread it open a little further by hand giving it a greater angle which helps it out a bit. Can only do this so many times though depending on how worn the flusher is.
> 
> ...



just got 4 years out of mine, still some life left and running tight, I hear dirt behind it I clean it out, I hear a screw I come up with some new names for the border, I then explain to the border I have to back charge on next if it keeps up,

ever have a border fix your tools, yeah rrright


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Try reversing your head order, can-am and BTE suggest you go smaller to bigger


If they're BTE flushers, maybe they could also be improved with a little adjusting.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I think most tapers would agree that angle heads are much nicer to work with but I would not want to use one on a very bad boarding job or anywhere the blades might come into contact with cement or surfaces other than drywall.
> 
> We call the flushers throwaway's here cause once they're shot you just chuck them out.




keep em for running angle on a concrete ceiling


----------

